# Saratoga Springs Resort Questions



## Shelb14 (Mar 7, 2015)

We currently have (2) 1 br units booked for our party of 8 (traded in through RCI) for 2 consecutive weeks at the end of Aug (so 4 separate reservation #'s).  I have a few questions I'm hoping somebody may know the answer to: 
1) We requested units next to each other in Congress Park.  I know there is no guarantee, but is SSR usually able to accomdate your requests?  
2) They mentioned we may have to change rooms mid-stay.  Anyone stayed for 2 weeks?  I'm wondering how likely it is that we'll all have to move?  This will be a bit of a pain with kids, it's something we'd gladly do if we were switching resorts (worth it to be able to experience another resort), but I would not be as excited about it, if we're just moving over 1 building ;-)  
3) Does SSR have a sleeper chair to accommodate a 5th person?  I would like to invite another family member who would likely only be able to stay for 4 nights or so.  I read that some units sleep 5, I thought SSR may have been one of those but pics online do not show a sleeper chair.
Thanks!


----------



## rfc0001 (Mar 7, 2015)

Shelb14 said:


> We currently have (2) 1 br units booked for our party of 8 (traded in through RCI) for 2 consecutive weeks at the end of Aug (so 4 separate reservation #'s).  I have a few questions I'm hoping somebody may know the answer to:
> 1) We requested units next to each other in Congress Park.  I know there is no guarantee, but is SSR usually able to accomdate your requests?


Adjacent rooms is gong to be really tough from a scheduling perspective -- you'll be lucky if they are in the same building/floor -- you may even wish to change your request to "same building/floor as reservation xyx" -- if the request is adjacent room it may be impossible and they'll just ignore it.  The broader the request the more likely it will get honored.  Also, make sure to call DVC MS (800-800-9800) and update _both_ reservations with this request, referencing each other.


> 2) They mentioned we may have to change rooms mid-stay.  Anyone stayed for 2 weeks?  I'm wondering how likely it is that we'll all have to move?  This will be a bit of a pain with kids, it's something we'd gladly do if we were switching resorts (worth it to be able to experience another resort), but I would not be as excited about it, if we're just moving over 1 building ;-)


I've done this _many_ times -- we always did 2 contiguous RCI weeks before kids were in school -- great way to experience Disney BTW (_very_ relaxed since you aren't in a hurry to see everything).  We also do this all the time with multiple DVC/RCI reservations to add on a day at the beginning/end
of an RCI reservation with DVC.  We've always  been able to stay in the same room (8+ times we've done this).  The trick is to call DVC MS and request to mark the first reservation as the first reservation of a continuing stay, and the second reservation as a continuing stay, referencing each other.  Also, confirm at checkin that you will be able to stay in the same room.  Ask the front desk to check with the scheduler -- don't just take their word for it.  If you check in late, the scheduler may not be in until the next morning.  Make sure someone checks with them to confirm the reservations are notated correctly.  If you do both these things, you'll have no problem.  You still have to show up by 11 to "check-out" and check  back in but you'll stay in the same room (note your MBs will stop working at 11 and will need reactivated at the front desk -- bring _all_ of them when you checkout because they need to be manually reactivated -- unless you requested different sets on MDE).


> 3) Does SSR have a sleeper chair to accommodate a 5th person?  I would like to invite another family member who would likely only be able to stay for 4 nights or so.  I read that some units sleep 5, I thought SSR may have been one of those but pics online do not show a sleeper chair.
> Thanks!


They do not.  All SSR 1bdrms have 1 King Bed, 1 Queen Sleeper Sofa.  See my WDW Point Chart (open in Excel and hover over points for resort/room to see room description include beds).

Have fun!


----------



## Weimaraner (Mar 7, 2015)

I had two 1 bedrooms booked this past mid November and called in advance to be near each other. They made a notation on both reservations. When we checked in, we found out during registration we were still placed in two different buildings. This resort is huuugggeee so fortunately the front desk staff relocated my sister's room closer to ours. It still was a walk but at least in same building which was important since she was staying alone. So hopefully they can place you near each other. We really enjoyed Saratoga and easy access to Downtown Disney. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Shelb14 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks so much for answering all my questions. This is really helpful!


----------



## fergie1030 (Mar 8, 2015)

I stayed last August from 8/31 to September 7th at SSR & the SSR was almost empty. I stayed at Grandstand. 

Have a great  time.
Robin


----------

